# Help needed following posts



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Please can anyone tell me why a recent post shows up in the articularforum, but not on todays posts all of the time. I log on to see a thread I have added to and see if there have been any replies on todays posts, if I have not requested an e mail. However for example today I left a reply at 09.54 and that thread is not showing on new posts even though older ones are. Why is that?


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Because not one has posted after you did, therefore, it's not "new" to your login.


----------



## reindeer (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh thankyou DanF I di wonder if it was something along those lines.


----------

